# Wood arrows from lumber???



## TREXBOWKILL (Mar 13, 2009)

I have been researching how to make wood arrows from boards using a homemade jig and a block plane.  If I understand the instructions correctly, it looks like you rip the boards into square strips and place them in a block of wood with a V cut into it, next step is to plane and rotate until the arrow almost round, finishing the high spots with sand paper.

Does anybody make wood arrows using this method?? What type of arrow wood do you use? Where do you get your wood? Can you laminate the wood for a stronger arrow?  Does anybody have the measurements of the jig and/or pics of the jig and the process?

Thanks in advance.

TREXBOWKILL


----------



## rapid fire (Mar 14, 2009)

Don't really know, but it seems like kiln dried wood would break easily in the form of an arrow.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Mar 14, 2009)

I read a thread on another site where the guys take a dowel jig, or dowel maker, cut the boards into 3/8 to fit  drill chuckand feed them into the dowel maker. I will pm you the site to not be disrespectful on this site.

Nick


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 14, 2009)

I've hand-planed quite a few out like that, works good. Many different woods will work; a few I've used are pine, poplar, spruce, and ash. Good straight grain is a must, thight growth rings help, too. I rip them into 3/8" squares on the table saw and then plane them down to 11/32" or 23/64". It takes a few to get the hang of it, but is pretty easy once you get the feel of it. You can use a hole in a piece of wood the size of the finished shaft you want to gauge diameter as you go.


----------



## whitworth (Mar 14, 2009)

*Now what did the*

Indians do to shoot in their bows?


----------



## Bowyer29 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hand straightened(SP) shoots from trees.


----------



## schleylures (Mar 15, 2009)

River cain.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 15, 2009)

Bowyer29 said:


> I read a thread on another site where the guys take a dowel jig, or dowel maker, cut the boards into 3/8 to fit  drill chuckand feed them into the dowel maker. I will pm you the site to not be disrespectful on this site.
> 
> Nick



Thank you for being considerate, but we have no problems linking to other sites when the occasion will benefit another member(s) here, so feel free. Usually linking to other sites is in response to a question such as this one. It is when someone is trying to promote their products/services or other sites that the advertising problems kick in. Also please, keep in mind we will remove any links to sites that are obviously less than family friendly, but of course I do not suspect that will be the case with the site you are thinking of.

Thanks again,


----------



## TREXBOWKILL (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks to everybody, I did visit the other site and forgot to wake my wife for church, I can shoot pretty good groups inside a doghouse!!!!  I am still researching and learning!!!

TREXBOWKILL


----------



## choctawlb (Mar 18, 2009)

Most of the Southeastern Tribes used "River Cane" for their arrows. Cane is simple to harvest, easier to process, straightens fairly simply, and is twice as tough as most wood arrows. I played with planing some arrows several years ago and it to me it was just too labor intensive for the end result. Not trying to discourage you from hand planing arrows, just letting you know there is an easier route to producing shootable arrows from natural materials. Producing things the hard way , and making your own equipment , is half the fun in "Primitive" archery anyway.
Ken


----------

